# Saflager S-189



## tateg (14/10/14)

Hi guys
Just wondering if anyone knows if G&G stock S-189
Hoping to get my hands on some this week 
Cheers
Tate


----------



## Tahoose (14/10/14)

I don't think they do for some reason.. I got some at keg king a while back, they spilt there own yeast into 15g packs.


----------

